# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Project Scree - 60cm Iwagumi

## George Farmer

> *scree [skriː]*
> n
> (Earth Sciences / Geological Science) an accumulation of weathered rock fragments at the foot of a cliff or hillside, often forming a sloping heap Also called talus


Inspired by a recent mountaineering expedition to Snowdonia.



Just practicing with the hardscape. Nearly there...

----------


## CPO

Very nice rocks! where did you get them? Just a comment , the two rocks on the far left seems to be abit out of place. probably try to move it a little, it'll be perfect! :Grin:  just my 2 cents!

----------


## gcce

Looks great. What rock & substrate are you using? Thanks.

----------


## NMSS_2

Beautiful! Any plants and animals?

----------


## |squee|

See, we can't get these rocks from Singapore. Haha.

----------


## George Farmer

Thanks, all.

The rocks are Seiryu Stone. ADA sell it.

The sand/gravel is from a UK supplier, Unipac.

Plants will be a simple carpet of E. acicularis along the background. Nice and easy. Low lighting to limit algae on the sand/rocks etc.

Fish will be a shoal of male Sawbwa resplendens, as these do best in hard water (I have hard water and the rocks/gravel will harden it too).

----------


## barmby

> Just practicing with the hardscape. Nearly there...


Come on.. you are there  :Smile:  Top draw scape

----------


## Fei Miao

Hi George, I like the rocks placement show us more! :Kiss:

----------


## goldfish&koi

sweee how much you spend on this???

----------


## Neebs

Great Rock placement.

What rock (small size) you place in the middle (just below the Seiryu Stone)?

----------


## Javanus

Snowdonia is in Wales, beautiful country! The Seiryu Stones are available in Singapore?

----------


## ecar0h

Very nice iwagumi. Wow Anyone knows where to get those rocks in Singapore?

----------


## tcy81

Looking forward to see the updated tank.

----------


## George Farmer



----------


## |squee|

Wow that's nice. I'm definitely taking some inspiration from you.

----------


## Wingless

Simple but yet very nice.. looks very natural to me.. nice  :Smile:

----------


## barmby

Guys.. check out the slope. he is creating a 3-D effect. it will not have such impact if it is flat.. little things make the difference  :Smile:

----------


## ThienNhan

simply anh nice

----------


## xjiahua

thats an awesome setup !! its very pleasing to the eyes.

----------


## AquaZinYaw

Hello George, nice to see you in aquaticquotient. You're always amaze me with your wonderful scape and respectable photography. 

Btw, very sad to hear about Matt's leaving PFK.

----------


## Wingless

> 


May i know how long you took to take this picture? I tried to use my bro's Nikon D70, cam there so long but didn't manage to take a clear picture sey.. haha

----------


## Shadow

which macro lens did you use?

----------


## George Farmer

Thanks, guys!

I use a Canon 50D. For fish shots I usually use a Canon 100mm f2.8 macro. It's a great piece of glass!

Usually I use the tank lighting only. In this case 3 x 24w HO T5. To get a fast enough shutter speed of around 1/200 sec I need a wide aperture i.e. f/4 and ISO around 500 to 1000. The autofocus is reliable and fast and I simply line up the AF point with the eye of the fish to keep it sharp. If the eye of the fish is out of focus I do not use the image.

The image you see was the best from about 15 attempts. It took a few minutes to get. Knowing the fish and how they behave is also helpful, as knowing your camera...

----------

